# Female sub adult iguana making odd noises-bird chirping?



## aquarius.3 (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a female green iguana (who's actually red lol) about 1 and a half years old, I've just gotten to the stage where I can hand feed her and she allows me to stroke her but this morning I heard a really unusual noise, all I can describe it as is a bird chirping it was high pitched and sort of sounded like a bark, at first I though it was one if my crested geckos but she did it in front of me. I heard the noise three times and then she stopped, I checked on her and she seemed fine so I was just wondering if anyone else has ever experienced this? I know they aren't usually vocal creatures apart from hissing etc but this was loud and sounded like something squeaking or like an alarm call but she didn't look in distress and I hand fed her afterwards to be sure and she seemed fine?

Any info on this will be much appreciated, thanks, Natalie x


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

:hmm:
Try and record it?


----------



## aquarius.3 (Jul 7, 2010)

I wish I had done at the time but I was so stunned that I didn't think to, never heard her do it before and I don't think she will do it again but ill keep my wads open for the future, you have alot of experience with iguanas have you ever heard of anything like this?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

aquarius.3 said:


> I wish I had done at the time but I was so stunned that I didn't think to, never heard her do it before and I don't think she will do it again but ill keep my wads open for the future, you have alot of experience with iguanas have you ever heard of anything like this?


Hi, I haven't tbh, this is why I was asking if it is possible to record it because I am having difficulty trying to understand what is being described, though if he doesn't seem distressed, that doesn't nessacerily mean something isn't wrong, iguanas are masters of deception as you will know, so if you suspect he isn't well a trip to the vets in the mean time might be worth it, how is his humidity maintenance and ventelation like? 

The only time I have herd anything come from an iguana that wasn't a hiss, was a cough like sound when a friend of ours iggy got a grape lodged half way down the throat, and an RI, what your describing doesn't sound like one to me, at least from my expirience anyways, or when their is the odd snalt.

It would be interesting to see if you could capture a vid though, proivding your certain it is the iguana.: victory:
I hope he is okay eitherway.


----------



## aquarius.3 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes they definitely are masters of deception lol it was just very off I've heard her hiss before but this was nom threatening, her body language was calm and relaxed and it was sort of an excited call rather than a panicked one. We heard the first call when I was in my room but thought nothing of it, thrn a couple of secs later a second call so we went in to investigate and thought it was the crested geckos as it sounded like a high pitched noise they would make-almost like a mating call but then the iguana made the noise, mouth extended wide under the basking light -2 quick calls then nothing. I went in to check on her to make sure nothing was in her enclosure, it was all clear and hand fed her some butternut squash which she readily came over to eat and shes been fine ever since. Whether it was just a random act of nature I have no idea but I'm going to keep a close eye on her just incase, she's still eating and basking and relaxing with her arms back so we shall see. It did seem a happy noise though if that makes sense?


----------



## aquarius.3 (Jul 7, 2010)

She has a large enclosure aswel with a mister and coco fibre soil bottom with orchid bark to keep humidity up and she gets regularly sprayed which she seems to enjoy surprisingly, also has a little waterfall she drinks from and her enclosure comes out into the window which we open to aid ventilation (it's covered though so she can't escape lol) and it's a big shower screen door on the front which lets plenty of ventilation in x


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Maybe it was just a co-incidence with the geckos and iguana opening its mouth at the same time? I am honestly baffled and I will eat my hat if that sound came from an iguana. :2thumb:

I am having great difficulty picturing it lol, though I like the idea of a barking iggy


----------



## aquarius.3 (Jul 7, 2010)

Haha I just wish I would of had the sense to video it but I'm 99% sure it came from her as her chest was moving to the same beat lol very bizarre, she seems happy as larry though just gave her a shower and she's gone down to bask. Its funny if it was the geckos though and shes managed to fool me..haha


----------



## VSparks (Dec 23, 2016)

My 20 year old female iguana lives in her vivarium in the lounge downstairs.For days now I've been hearing the odd chirp when I am upstairs. I did wonder if this was her. 

I am usually at work through the day so never heard this before. 

However have been off for a few days and the first morning I heard it I thought maybe a bird was trapped in the house somewhere. 

I am hearing this on a daily basis around the same time and today I wondered if maybe it's her? 

Having only had her since June 2016 I am still becoming familiar with her personality and habits.


----------



## Tonyanater (Sep 8, 2021)

aquarius.3 said:


> I have a female green iguana (who's actually red lol) about 1 and a half years old, I've just gotten to the stage where I can hand feed her and she allows me to stroke her but this morning I heard a really unusual noise, all I can describe it as is a bird chirping it was high pitched and sort of sounded like a bark, at first I though it was one if my crested geckos but she did it in front of me. I heard the noise three times and then she stopped, I checked on her and she seemed fine so I was just wondering if anyone else has ever experienced this? I know they aren't usually vocal creatures apart from hissing etc but this was loud and sounded like something squeaking or like an alarm call but she didn't look in distress and I hand fed her afterwards to be sure and she seemed fine?
> 
> Any info on this will be much appreciated, thanks, Natalie x


Just got a baby iguana tonight and I have raised an adult iguana. Tonight was the first time I had ever heard an iguana chirp. It startled me at first but think it's actually cute. Thought it may be an alarm but she settled down as soon as I petted her. I will try to record the sound.


----------

